# Getting 2 baby girl sugar gliders!



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

They were out of pouch at the start of the month and just recently opened their eyes. :flrt:
They are the cutest little things! They are 1 regular morph and 1 white faced blonde morph. Can't wait to bring them home! I will upload some pics later!


----------



## PresqueVu (Jul 27, 2008)

bet you are counting the days! looking forward to pictures of your girlies


----------



## slimeysnail (Jan 29, 2009)

Omg a white faced blond? I wasnt aware there were any colour variations in the UK... pictures are a MUST !!!


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

Sounds amazing congratulations!!! you must think of some cute girly names :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Are you sure about the "morphs"? There aren't any color variations in the UK and those that are will be from smuggled in adults from the mainland, I would think.


----------



## Stacey010884 (Mar 7, 2009)

I've seen a photo of a glider, colour variant, on a UK keeper/breeder site, but I don't know if that's one of theirs or not. A great deal of variety in the states but not really here. "morph" or not, gliders are beautiful animals! Absolutely adorable, even when chewing your hand or shredding you with their claws! haha. :flrt:


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Amalthea said:


> Are you sure about the "morphs"? There aren't any color variations in the UK and those that are will be from smuggled in adults from the mainland, I would think.


These gliders are in Canada, which is where the OP will be living when he gets them : victory:
(I hope you don't mind me mentioning this, Andy! Just thought I'd explain <3)
They're so beautiful, I absolutely love sugar gliders :flrt:


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

The lengths people will go to to get coloured gliders! Lol! 

You're very lucky, moving to Canada AND getting gliders! Congratulations! *mutter mutter* sooooooooo jealous!!!! 



manda88 said:


> These gliders are in Canada, which is where the OP will be living when he gets them : victory:
> (I hope you don't mind me mentioning this, Andy! Just thought I'd explain <3)
> They're so beautiful, I absolutely love sugar gliders :flrt:


----------



## Kyleman (May 16, 2011)

A friends got 4 sugar gliders about a year old and dosent want them anymore, anyone know what there worth and if anyones after any for a loving home?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Ahhhhh!!!!! Now that makes sense *lol* I'm very jealous  Congrats!  and good luck on the move


----------



## tommy1711 (Mar 20, 2008)

Kyleman said:


> A friends got 4 sugar gliders about a year old and dosent want them anymore, anyone know what there worth and if anyones after any for a loving home?


 
This is not good i hate hearing this the gliders will of bonded with the owner now there going to be depressed and stressed out when parted with them. Your friend should of known this before taking on such a huge responisablity. Why ppl do this i dint know and it hurts me knowing that the little guys will suffer!


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

yes i am getting them in canada and she is a 100% white faced blonde. Getting them beginning of july. Have a massive 6ft mesh reptarium set up for them and even bought a tent to have playtime with them in so they should bond to me really well! They sure will be well looked after :flrt:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Sounds great Andaroo! Pics when they arrive or else :devil:


----------

